# Festool RAS 115



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

How about the paint shaver pro?

http://www.paintshaver.com/ROSandervac.html


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> Gawd.... I'm a Festool fan boi.
> 
> Did you see the 48 is coming in October?


Well of course I did.:whistling:laughing:

That thing would have to stay in the shop.

I am thinking about adding the Dust Deputy to my CT-22.


----------



## ScottVp (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm working with the RO's, ets, ras and the ct's. Cannot emphasize enough that the sanders are designed for optimum use with the dust extractors. Also, the Granat abrasives are ideal for material removal. Remarkable mileage.


----------

